# HOLY SH*&T!



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Motorcyclist was traveling at ~120mph and ran into the back of the moving semi-truck. Truck driver said he felt the impact, and it took almost a 1/4 mile for him to pull over.

This is what he found...






















http://www.babyhulk.com/index.php?option=c...l&Itemid=80


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow that deff a holy s--t post thats crazy


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

wow,,,not graphic though? doesnt look real bc you cant see much thank god


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I would think that his feet would be worn down a little more than they are and that there would be more blood on the ground if his feet were dragged 1/4 of a mile

I call b.s.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> I would think that his feet would be worn down a little more than they are and that there would be more blood on the ground if his feet were dragged 1/4 of a mile
> 
> I call b.s.


Yeah, I'm not sure if I buy it either.
Looks like a dummy placed there...

The proof would be in the inevitable news article that there would be about the accident.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Another jackoff on his crotchrocket.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I wonder how his shoes came of? I don't think being dragged for a 1/4 mile would do it, unless he didn't have them tied. One way or another ouch.....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Did he survive?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

If these pics are legitimate, I couldn't imagine how fast he must have been going to penetrate the door of the tralier with his head like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> If these pics are legitimate, I couldn't imagine how fast he must have been going to penetrate the door of the tralier with his head like that.


Agreed, and the truck was moving as well, so the neutral speed would have been much higher than 0 km/h.

(theres a term for that...anyone know it?)


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

TRUE! According to Snopes http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/tulsacrash.asp it happened on April 17, 2007.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

the guy on the bike was probably driving like an asshole to end up like that


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hitting someone from the back is always your fault, so yeah.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

ahahahaha...gotta love the red bandana sticking out of the dude's pocket! can you say







??? better luck next time rocket boy!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What a way to go! I guess that's what can happen when you abuse motorcycles.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> If these pics are legitimate, I couldn't imagine how fast he must have been going to penetrate the door of the tralier with his head like that.


The door on that trailer looks kinda old and flimsy too. It could also be a gage photo as well.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I have to say, GOOD. One of my pet peeves is when guys with crotch rockets take to the highways and become complete idiots. Like when Traffic is stopped and they go between the cars, when they do wheelies down the highway, swerve in and out of traffic..... Hopefully this circulates. But apparently since it happened last April, I dont think it made much of an impact (no pun intended).


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If these pics are legitimate, I couldn't imagine how fast he must have been going to penetrate the door of the tralier with his head like that.


Agreed, and the truck was moving as well, so the neutral speed would have been much higher than 0 km/h.

*(theres a term for that...anyone know it?)*
[/quote]
Vector speed.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If these pics are legitimate, I couldn't imagine how fast he must have been going to penetrate the door of the tralier with his head like that.


Agreed, and the truck was moving as well, so the neutral speed would have been much higher than 0 km/h.

(theres a term for that...anyone know it?)
[/quote]

relative velocity: 120 mph - 65 mph = 55 mph.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well I have to say, GOOD. One of my pet peeves is when guys with crotch rockets take to the highways and become complete idiots. Like when Traffic is stopped and they go between the cars, when they do wheelies down the highway, swerve in and out of traffic..... Hopefully this circulates. But apparently since it happened last April, I dont think it made much of an impact (no pun intended).


That used to be me to a "T."
How I survived those days is beyond me...
A few really close calls snapped me into more of a conservative riding habit now though.

_(Still more than willing to go 150mph+ when the terrain calls for it however!)_


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well as far as im concerned if he was going THAT fast to lodge his face in the back of a truck (lol) one less asshole we gotta worry about

hope he said something ironic that morning like "todays the first day of the rest of my life! here i come world!"

probably had a wedding ring in that backpack and was going to propose too (lol again)


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

FAKE

at 120 i doubt your hats gonna stay on lol i lost one at 60 but lets say i did wouldnt it have fell off in the crash?
and like said about the feet........they wouldnt be there


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hope he was on his way home to tell his parents ITS A GIRL!!!

or going back to tell his family that he got the job! stupid person i dont know


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

It's not fake.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

or he was on his way home after the doctor said the cancer disapeared and by some miracle hes cancer free and can live his life again

or he just seconds before mumbled to himself as he watched a car change lanes without signaling "idiot drivers, pay closer attentioARGH...."


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

M0RpH said:


> or he was on his way home after the doctor said the cancer disapeared and by some miracle hes cancer free and can live his life again
> 
> or he just seconds before mumbled to himself as he watched a car change lanes without signaling "idiot drivers, pay closer attentioARGH...."


maybe he just left from posting on a board he was moving out of his girlfriend's mother's house, that would be real funny


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

armac said:


> or he was on his way home after the doctor said the cancer disapeared and by some miracle hes cancer free and can live his life again
> 
> or he just seconds before mumbled to himself as he watched a car change lanes without signaling "idiot drivers, pay closer attentioARGH...."


maybe he just left from posting on a board he was moving out of his girlfriend's mother's house, that would be real funny
[/quote]
oooooooooo


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

armac said:


> or he was on his way home after the doctor said the cancer disapeared and by some miracle hes cancer free and can live his life again
> 
> or he just seconds before mumbled to himself as he watched a car change lanes without signaling "idiot drivers, pay closer attentioARGH...."


maybe he just left from posting on a board he was moving out of his girlfriend's mother's house, that would be real funny
[/quote]

LOL
good memory you have
are you getting sensitive or are ya just giving me a hard time? cause i have so many more scenarios to post.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

*HAS* to be fake.

1.) Where's the news article accompanying?

2.) How is it that he's got one sock on, one sock off... and neither of his feet are bloody? (It took 1/4 mile to stop?)

3.) The guy has no ass. I mean NO ass. I suspect it's a dummy dressed in clothes... and an assless dummy at that!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> *HAS* to be fake.
> 
> 1.) Where's the news article accompanying?
> 
> ...


If you go to snopes.com it refers to a Tulsa World article. Here it is. It's not fake.

click


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> *HAS* to be fake.
> 
> 1.) Where's the news article accompanying?
> 
> ...


If you go to snopes.com it refers to a Tulsa World article. Here it is. It's not fake.

click
[/quote]

Well, it's pretty hard to argue with that...
I still don't see how his feet are in that condition though...

Wild.
Absolutely wild.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I believe snopes over anyone here.

As for his feet, it's possible he was wearing boots and they got stripped off closer to when the truck came to a complete stop.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow when i first looked at the pic i thought the driver was standing behind truck, didnt realize was the rider of the bike (damn im slow today)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Picture is real and to all who bash on the guy, you're retarded too. Its not like you always drive the speed limit and use your turn signals. Everyone breaks the law when driving, does something stupid, he just happened to pay for it. I tend to forget everyone here dates supermodels, drives lambos, and has never broken the law.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Picture is real and to all who bash on the guy, you're retarded too. *Its not like you always drive the speed limit and use your turn signals*. Everyone breaks the law when driving, does something stupid, he just happened to pay for it. I tend to forget everyone here dates supermodels, drives lambos, and has never broken the law.


That is true, but not everyone drives at 120 mph either.

It is a shame that he paid the ultimate price for that mistake.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Anybody who rides a crotchrocket knows that going 120 mph is really no big deal.
I've gotten mine to 150 mph several times.

Once I rode from Glacier Natl. Park, Montana to Bend, Oregon in less than a day.
Average cruising speed on that trip... 130 mph.

For a bike that will go from 60 - 120 in a couple seconds... like I said, it is really easy to get going fast.

I agree with b_ack... saying that it's funny just ain't cool.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

The report on the Tulsa Website says the troopers said he was not wearing a helmet...wierd


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Louie D said:


> The report on the Tulsa Website says the troopers said he was not wearing a helmet...wierd


cuz the pic is fake! lol
im not saying that this really didnt happen im sure more then one bike has rearended a semi 
im just saying THIS PIC is fake it was set up 
one more thin if he was going so fast as to put his head through steel the helmet would have broke too
last year i seen a guy clip a wall on 75 only doing like 50-60mph and his helet spilt in two
i think it would be all scrached and cracked


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Louie D said:


> The report on the Tulsa Website says the troopers said he was not wearing a helmet...wierd


cuz the pic is fake! lol
im not saying that this really didnt happen im sure more then one bike has rearended a semi 
im just saying THIS PIC is fake it was set up 
one more thin if he was going so fast as to put his head through steel the helmet would have broke too
last year i seen a guy clip a wall on 75 only doing like 50-60mph and his helet spilt in two
i think it would be all scrached and cracked
[/quote]

It's not fake.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

ahh i seee...

bad way to die nonetheless...being dragged like that...acccck


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Louie D said:


> ahh i seee...
> 
> bad way to die nonetheless...being dragged like that...acccck


Oh i totally agree. I just love how people go "fake, its fake! Things don't happen like that in real life!!!!!!" If anyone here had seen the bodies of these two people I witnessed burn in a car fire/explosion, they probably would have said it looked fake. Things don't always happen in real life the way you want them to, or in ways that make sense.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Louie D said:


> The report on the Tulsa Website says the troopers said he was not wearing a helmet...wierd


That was another biker. Not the one in the pic.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

*IF YOU LOOK REAL CLOSE, YOU CAN SEE THE LOCK ON THE TRAILER DOOR IS BROKEN. Its still in the locked position, thats how hard he hit it. The lock broke off from the door.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

M0RpH said:


> or he was on his way home after the doctor said the cancer disapeared and by some miracle hes cancer free and can live his life again
> 
> or he just seconds before mumbled to himself as he watched a car change lanes without signaling "idiot drivers, pay closer attentioARGH...."


maybe he just left from posting on a board he was moving out of his girlfriend's mother's house, that would be real funny
[/quote]

LOL
good memory you have
are you getting sensitive or are ya just giving me a hard time? cause i have so many more scenarios to post.
[/quote]

I see you quit posting your hilarious scenarios


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Its not fake. You have a article which talks about the accident. The guys helmet didnt split or break because: 1.He hit the door in the corner a very weak spot. 2.Plus this looks like a drop down door so its aluminum which is a weak metal to begin with 3.Its thin because it needs to bend when rolled up. As far as the shoes go, like Hyphen said, it takes a while for shoes to come off so even if he was dragged for 1/4 mile maybe it wasnt till the last few feet did his boots come off. Last I highly doubt the state would waste money to stage a fake picture like that. As you can see there are paramedics in the background, had anything happened and they couldnt respond cause they were at a fake crash scene, a sh*t storm of lawsuits would be coming.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

armac said:


> or he was on his way home after the doctor said the cancer disapeared and by some miracle hes cancer free and can live his life again
> 
> or he just seconds before mumbled to himself as he watched a car change lanes without signaling "idiot drivers, pay closer attentioARGH...."


maybe he just left from posting on a board he was moving out of his girlfriend's mother's house, that would be real funny
[/quote]

LOL
good memory you have
are you getting sensitive or are ya just giving me a hard time? cause i have so many more scenarios to post.
[/quote]

I see you quit posting your hilarious scenarios
[/quote]

he never rode bikes before cause he liked to play it safe, right before thisd happened he thought to himself "whats the worst that could happen"

before his throttle got stuck open behind that truck he thought to himself "i wonder whats inside that truck"

that truck driver cut him off seconds before and he mumbled to himself "IM RIGHT HERE IDIOT, USE YOUR HEAD WHEN YOU DRIVE"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont htink this needs to be removed its not that graphic


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

man thats a sucky way to die.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

M0RpH said:


> or he was on his way home after the doctor said the cancer disapeared and by some miracle hes cancer free and can live his life again
> 
> or he just seconds before mumbled to himself as he watched a car change lanes without signaling "idiot drivers, pay closer attentioARGH...."


maybe he just left from posting on a board he was moving out of his girlfriend's mother's house, that would be real funny
[/quote]

LOL
good memory you have
are you getting sensitive or are ya just giving me a hard time? cause i have so many more scenarios to post.
[/quote]

I see you quit posting your hilarious scenarios
[/quote]

he never rode bikes before cause he liked to play it safe, right before thisd happened he thought to himself "whats the worst that could happen"

before his throttle got stuck open behind that truck he thought to himself "i wonder whats inside that truck"

that truck driver cut him off seconds before and he mumbled to himself "IM RIGHT HERE IDIOT, USE YOUR HEAD WHEN YOU DRIVE"
[/quote]

wonder whats inside the .. hahaha morph you are one funny mofo.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

febsalien said:


> The report on the Tulsa Website says the troopers said he was not wearing a helmet...wierd


cuz the pic is fake! lol
im not saying that this really didnt happen im sure more then one bike has rearended a semi 
im just saying THIS PIC is fake it was set up 
one more thin if he was going so fast as to put his head through steel the helmet would have broke too
last year i seen a guy clip a wall on 75 only doing like 50-60mph and his helet spilt in two
i think it would be all scrached and cracked
[/quote]

Not all helmets are created equal.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Geez you cold fraks who find it funny to take the piss out of a corpse, way to be the big man.
Just think for a minute about people he left behind. Yes through a probable stupid act on his own part he bit the big one badly, but have a little respect or are you that calous?

If you were a family or friend and stumbled on this thread here, it would tear you apart.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Its not fake. You have a article which talks about the accident. The guys helmet didnt split or break because: 1.He hit the door in the corner a very weak spot. 2.Plus this looks like a drop down door so its aluminum which is a weak metal to begin with 3.Its thin because it needs to bend when rolled up. As far as the shoes go, like Hyphen said, it takes a while for shoes to come off so even if he was dragged for 1/4 mile maybe it wasnt till the last few feet did his boots come off. Last I highly doubt the state would waste money to stage a fake picture like that. As you can see there are paramedics in the background, had anything happened and they couldnt respond cause they were at a fake crash scene, a sh*t storm of lawsuits would be coming.


i bet you have never seen a semi in real life
aluminum is a weak metal? lol thats prolly why they build air-plans out of it the door does not bend lol the sections split apart just like the one on tour garage if it was that easy to get in they wouldnt even lock it
even if this guy had top of the line bike boots on his feet would have still been nubs its a 1/4 mile think about it
the state is not the only one who takes pics

like i said these pics dont go with this crash .........cuz THE PICS are fake


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Geez you cold fraks who find it funny to take the piss out of a corpse, way to be the big man.
> Just think for a minute about people he left behind. Yes through a probable stupid act on his own part he bit the big one badly, but have a little respect or are you that calous?
> 
> If you were a family or friend and stumbled on this thread here, it would tear you apart.


Huh?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well I have to say, GOOD. One of my pet peeves is when guys with crotch rockets take to the highways and become complete idiots. Like when Traffic is stopped and they go between the cars, when they do wheelies down the highway, swerve in and out of traffic..... Hopefully this circulates. But apparently since it happened last April, I dont think it made much of an impact (no pun intended).


You probably wouldn't think like this if it was a family member. Coming from the guy who preached at me about the importance of an 
American life. Pretty sad.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

why is this thread getting all deep and complicated with discussion. some asshole got his head caught in the back of a truck. share a laugh and move on


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

lost a brother to motorcycle accident. not his fault though.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this isnt about your brother, its about some random dude no one knows. stop being personal. sorry about your loss


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

febsalien said:


> Its not fake. You have a article which talks about the accident. The guys helmet didnt split or break because: 1.He hit the door in the corner a very weak spot. 2.Plus this looks like a drop down door so its aluminum which is a weak metal to begin with 3.Its thin because it needs to bend when rolled up. As far as the shoes go, like Hyphen said, it takes a while for shoes to come off so even if he was dragged for 1/4 mile maybe it wasnt till the last few feet did his boots come off. Last I highly doubt the state would waste money to stage a fake picture like that. As you can see there are paramedics in the background, had anything happened and they couldnt respond cause they were at a fake crash scene, a sh*t storm of lawsuits would be coming.


i bet you have never seen a semi in real life
aluminum is a weak metal? lol thats prolly why they build air-plans out of it the door does not bend lol the sections split apart just like the one on tour garage if it was that easy to get in they wouldnt even lock it
even if this guy had top of the line bike boots on his feet would have still been nubs its a 1/4 mile think about it
the state is not the only one who takes pics

like i said these pics dont go with this crash .........cuz THE PICS are fake
[/quote]
Aluminum is a very weak metal, it needs to be mixed with another type of metal to create aluminum alloy that makes it more durable. Only the fuselage of an airplanes are made out of aluminum which Im willing to bet is not the same alloy as your garage door.

IDK where I said the door bends so I have no idea where your going about that. If it was that easy they wouldnt lock it? I guess you dont lock your windows, or your screen doors. Those are all easy to break into. Lets see a rock to the window, a knife to the screen, but adding a lock is added security. Plus im sure they dont want the door accidently opening along the freeway and have everything fly out, think about it.

IDK much about motorcycle boots but Im willing to bet they are built to withstand being dragged on the road to prevent you from gettting road rash if you crashed. Plus the fastest the truck was going was 55 and he slows down along the way while pulling over so Im sure some boots should withstand that.

Last, I didnt say the state took the pics, I said if you look in the picture their are state services there (ambulance) which means they would have to be a part of this hoax if it was a fake and I highly doubt they would. If some real sh*t broke out and they werent capable of responding cause they were at some hoax they would be in for a big lawsuit or whoever did the hoax would be in jail or paid a big fine.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If everybody felt no compassion for others and laughed at their misfortune, this would be a very miserable existence.
If we even could have an existence with such an attitude at all.

I don't think there's a damn thing funny about a guy getting into a horrible motorcycle accident resulting in his death.
But hey, to each his own I guess.


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

I as well doubt its a fake. Its not very likely that this could have happened but apparently it did. The presence of the emergency vehicles is the strongest thing that validates the photo. As unfortunate of an accident as this was, it was the riders fault so dont take the things that I say in his defense. From the prespective of a young rider, I think that there are more dumb drivers out there than there are reckless bikers. Granted the ratio favors drivers but in almost every story I hear about a motorcycle against other automotive accident, its mostly the biker getting hit by the car. I work at a dealership so I do get a lot of stories. Maybe the ones that do stupid things end up like this gentleman and dont live to tell the stories but from my riding experiences, cars pose a serious threat to bikers. I mean the first day I was able to ride on a highway I got cut off with inches to spare three times in maybe 15 min. I cant say that I've never gone 120+ in either my motorcycle or my car, but being on a motorcycle definately makes me a better, more aware driver to anything. Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats why they call these bikes organ doners

i hope his neck broke and died on impact cause jesus that would suck if not. look at the blood streaks on the pavement from his feet. thats just fucked.

how did you get these pics? looks like photo's only someone from the inside could capture


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

kevinw424 said:


> I as well doubt its a fake. Its not very likely that this could have happened but apparently it did. The presence of the emergency vehicles is the strongest thing that validates the photo. As unfortunate of an accident as this was, it was the riders fault so dont take the things that I say in his defense. From the prespective of a young rider, I think that there are more dumb drivers out there than there are reckless bikers. Granted the ratio favors drivers but in almost every story I hear about a motorcycle against other automotive accident, its mostly the biker getting hit by the car. I work at a dealership so I do get a lot of stories. Maybe the ones that do stupid things end up like this gentleman and dont live to tell the stories but from my riding experiences, cars pose a serious threat to bikers. I mean the first day I was able to ride on a highway I got cut off with inches to spare three times in maybe 15 min. I cant say that I've never gone 120+ in either my motorcycle or my car, but being on a motorcycle definately makes me a better, more aware driver to anything. Thanks for listening to my rant.


I think anyone getting on a bike in traffic should be well aware of how many bad drivers there are. They are bad whether you are on a bike or in a car, its just harder for them to take the time from their cell or hamburger to see your bike. Even though this is the case, each biker chose to get on, presumably knowing how other drivers are. I feel for bikers who are hurt by the stupidity of other drivers, but at the same time they should have known the risks. It's like saying "That's bullshit that the parachute didn't f*cking open when he jumped from the plane." A very, very high percentage of the parachutes open, but once in a while some dumbass packed it wrong, or something else goes wrong. It's just the way it is, a calculated risk.


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> I as well doubt its a fake. Its not very likely that this could have happened but apparently it did. The presence of the emergency vehicles is the strongest thing that validates the photo. As unfortunate of an accident as this was, it was the riders fault so dont take the things that I say in his defense. From the prespective of a young rider, I think that there are more dumb drivers out there than there are reckless bikers. Granted the ratio favors drivers but in almost every story I hear about a motorcycle against other automotive accident, its mostly the biker getting hit by the car. I work at a dealership so I do get a lot of stories. Maybe the ones that do stupid things end up like this gentleman and dont live to tell the stories but from my riding experiences, cars pose a serious threat to bikers. I mean the first day I was able to ride on a highway I got cut off with inches to spare three times in maybe 15 min. I cant say that I've never gone 120+ in either my motorcycle or my car, but being on a motorcycle definately makes me a better, more aware driver to anything. Thanks for listening to my rant.


I think anyone getting on a bike in traffic should be well aware of how many bad drivers there are. They are bad whether you are on a bike or in a car, its just harder for them to take the time from their cell or hamburger to see your bike. Even though this is the case, each biker chose to get on, presumably knowing how other drivers are. I feel for bikers who are hurt by the stupidity of other drivers, but at the same time they should have known the risks. It's like saying "That's bullshit that the parachute didn't f*cking open when he jumped from the plane." A very, very high percentage of the parachutes open, but once in a while some dumbass packed it wrong, or something else goes wrong. It's just the way it is, a calculated risk.
[/quote]

Sorry but I think I have to disagree. I understand your point about knowing the dangers of being out on a motorcycle, but the fact that I know theres a better chance of dying or serious injury if I'm on my motorcycle doesn't really put me at any fault. Knowing the risks just makes me a better rider. I've avoided one too many negligent drivers not paying attention to see this the way you do I guess. Dont take this as me bashing you or anything please I mean no disrespect. I just think that by saying a biker that is driving safely that is hit by a driver has to take partial blame because he or she knew it might happen doesnt work for me. Now obviously the guy in the picture wasnt riding safely and he was the negligent person so I cant defend him any. Now take for instance my god father. He hopped on his cruiser in Arizona and got blind sided by not only a truck driver but a drunk one at that. Now you cant tell me that you'd be mad at him for getting on that bike can you??


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> Well I have to say, GOOD. One of my pet peeves is when guys with crotch rockets take to the highways and become complete idiots. Like when Traffic is stopped and they go between the cars, when they do wheelies down the highway, swerve in and out of traffic..... Hopefully this circulates. But apparently since it happened last April, I dont think it made much of an impact (no pun intended).


You probably wouldn't think like this if it was a family member. Coming from the guy who preached at me about the importance of an 
American life. Pretty sad.
[/quote]

American life.... I think every life is important, no matter nationality. My comment is based on how he ended his life. Basically involuntary suicide, being that he was most likely driving like an idiot, which most people on crotch rockets do. And even if it was a family member, my own brother perhaps, the first thing in my head when I hear it would probably be "Why the f*ck was he driving like that?"

Go away.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

kevinw424 said:


> why is this thread getting all deep and complicated with discussion. some asshole got his head caught in the back of a truck. share a laugh and move on


Cause some of us ride or used to ride or have loved one who ride. Not every case about a motorcycle accident is the biker's fault. I had to go back and double check where this story took place cause a year back my coworker lost her nephew to a motorcycle accident with a truck where it wasn't his fault. I doubt she'd appreciate it if I was laughing at a picture that could have been her nephew, but who knows maybe I'll ask her.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

kevinw424 said:


> I as well doubt its a fake. Its not very likely that this could have happened but apparently it did. The presence of the emergency vehicles is the strongest thing that validates the photo. As unfortunate of an accident as this was, it was the riders fault so dont take the things that I say in his defense. From the prespective of a young rider, I think that there are more dumb drivers out there than there are reckless bikers. Granted the ratio favors drivers but in almost every story I hear about a motorcycle against other automotive accident, its mostly the biker getting hit by the car. I work at a dealership so I do get a lot of stories. Maybe the ones that do stupid things end up like this gentleman and dont live to tell the stories but from my riding experiences, cars pose a serious threat to bikers. I mean the first day I was able to ride on a highway I got cut off with inches to spare three times in maybe 15 min. I cant say that I've never gone 120+ in either my motorcycle or my car, but being on a motorcycle definately makes me a better, more aware driver to anything. Thanks for listening to my rant.


I think anyone getting on a bike in traffic should be well aware of how many bad drivers there are. They are bad whether you are on a bike or in a car, its just harder for them to take the time from their cell or hamburger to see your bike. Even though this is the case, each biker chose to get on, presumably knowing how other drivers are. I feel for bikers who are hurt by the stupidity of other drivers, but at the same time they should have known the risks. It's like saying "That's bullshit that the parachute didn't f*cking open when he jumped from the plane." A very, very high percentage of the parachutes open, but once in a while some dumbass packed it wrong, or something else goes wrong. It's just the way it is, a calculated risk.
[/quote]

Sorry but I think I have to disagree. I understand your point about knowing the dangers of being out on a motorcycle, but the fact that I know theres a better chance of dying or serious injury if I'm on my motorcycle doesn't really put me at any fault. Knowing the risks just makes me a better rider. I've avoided one too many negligent drivers not paying attention to see this the way you do I guess. Dont take this as me bashing you or anything please I mean no disrespect. I just think that by saying a biker that is driving safely that is hit by a driver has to take partial blame because he or she knew it might happen doesnt work for me. Now obviously the guy in the picture wasnt riding safely and he was the negligent person so I cant defend him any. Now take for instance my god father. He hopped on his cruiser in Arizona and got blind sided by not only a truck driver but a drunk one at that. Now you cant tell me that you'd be mad at him for getting on that bike can you??
[/quote]

You read something into my comment that wasn't there. I never said it's their fault, but rather stated that a lot of accidents involving motorcycles are OTHER driver's fault. What I said was that it goes with the territory. I feel for every biker that is hit by some dumbass who isn't paying attention or just cannot driver. Like b_ack said, everything is a risk.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> American life.... I think every life is important, no matter nationality. My comment is based on how he ended his life. Basically involuntary suicide, being that he was most likely driving like an idiot, which most people on crotch rockets do. And even if it was a family member, my own brother perhaps, the first thing in my head when I hear it would probably be "Why the f*ck was he driving like that?"
> 
> Go away.


You make too many assumptions.

Shut it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> why is this thread getting all deep and complicated with discussion. some asshole got his head caught in the back of a truck. share a laugh and move on


Cause some of us ride or used to ride or have loved one who ride. Not every case about a motorcycle accident is the biker's fault. I had to go back and double check where this story took place cause a year back my coworker lost her nephew to a motorcycle accident with a truck where it wasn't his fault. I doubt she'd appreciate it if I was laughing at a picture that could have been her nephew, but who knows maybe I'll ask her.
[/quote]

yeah ask her, and when its cool then you can lighten up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

MORph, not everyone strives to be as fucked in the head as you are.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> why is this thread getting all deep and complicated with discussion. some asshole got his head caught in the back of a truck. share a laugh and move on


Cause some of us ride or used to ride or have loved one who ride. Not every case about a motorcycle accident is the biker's fault. I had to go back and double check where this story took place cause a year back my coworker lost her nephew to a motorcycle accident with a truck where it wasn't his fault. I doubt she'd appreciate it if I was laughing at a picture that could have been her nephew, but who knows maybe I'll ask her.
[/quote]

yeah ask her, and when its cool then you can lighten up.
[/quote]

Just got back from asking her, she didn't appreciate it.

I also don't appreciate it cause I used to ride, still want to, and have a brother who does. Then add in all my friends I have who ride and all the friends I made from riding and let's just say every stupid comment from ignorant drivers about motorcyclists does piss me off. I'll lighten up when you stop being a post whore, so chances are neither will happen.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

all said "stay safe riders" keep your eyes open and ,man don't speed unless you got open free highway better yet don't speed at all..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

The heat is being turned up in this thread.

Just remember to keep it civil.


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> I as well doubt its a fake. Its not very likely that this could have happened but apparently it did. The presence of the emergency vehicles is the strongest thing that validates the photo. As unfortunate of an accident as this was, it was the riders fault so dont take the things that I say in his defense. From the prespective of a young rider, I think that there are more dumb drivers out there than there are reckless bikers. Granted the ratio favors drivers but in almost every story I hear about a motorcycle against other automotive accident, its mostly the biker getting hit by the car. I work at a dealership so I do get a lot of stories. Maybe the ones that do stupid things end up like this gentleman and dont live to tell the stories but from my riding experiences, cars pose a serious threat to bikers. I mean the first day I was able to ride on a highway I got cut off with inches to spare three times in maybe 15 min. I cant say that I've never gone 120+ in either my motorcycle or my car, but being on a motorcycle definately makes me a better, more aware driver to anything. Thanks for listening to my rant.


I think anyone getting on a bike in traffic should be well aware of how many bad drivers there are. They are bad whether you are on a bike or in a car, its just harder for them to take the time from their cell or hamburger to see your bike. Even though this is the case, each biker chose to get on, presumably knowing how other drivers are. I feel for bikers who are hurt by the stupidity of other drivers, but at the same time they should have known the risks. It's like saying "That's bullshit that the parachute didn't f*cking open when he jumped from the plane." A very, very high percentage of the parachutes open, but once in a while some dumbass packed it wrong, or something else goes wrong. It's just the way it is, a calculated risk.
[/quote]

Sorry but I think I have to disagree. I understand your point about knowing the dangers of being out on a motorcycle, but the fact that I know theres a better chance of dying or serious injury if I'm on my motorcycle doesn't really put me at any fault. Knowing the risks just makes me a better rider. I've avoided one too many negligent drivers not paying attention to see this the way you do I guess. Dont take this as me bashing you or anything please I mean no disrespect. I just think that by saying a biker that is driving safely that is hit by a driver has to take partial blame because he or she knew it might happen doesnt work for me. Now obviously the guy in the picture wasnt riding safely and he was the negligent person so I cant defend him any. Now take for instance my god father. He hopped on his cruiser in Arizona and got blind sided by not only a truck driver but a drunk one at that. Now you cant tell me that you'd be mad at him for getting on that bike can you??
[/quote]

You read something into my comment that wasn't there. I never said it's their fault, but rather stated that a lot of accidents involving motorcycles are OTHER driver's fault. What I said was that it goes with the territory. I feel for every biker that is hit by some dumbass who isn't paying attention or just cannot driver. Like b_ack said, everything is a risk.
[/quote]

Now that point I cant argue. Just mis-interpreted your earlier post I guess. Hope everyones travels here on pfury is safe regardless of what you are in or on.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> why is this thread getting all deep and complicated with discussion. some asshole got his head caught in the back of a truck. share a laugh and move on


Cause some of us ride or used to ride or have loved one who ride. Not every case about a motorcycle accident is the biker's fault. I had to go back and double check where this story took place cause a year back my coworker lost her nephew to a motorcycle accident with a truck where it wasn't his fault. I doubt she'd appreciate it if I was laughing at a picture that could have been her nephew, but who knows maybe I'll ask her.
[/quote]

yeah ask her, and when its cool then you can lighten up.
[/quote]

Just got back from asking her, she didn't appreciate it.

I also don't appreciate it cause I used to ride, still want to, and have a brother who does. Then add in all my friends I have who ride and all the friends I made from riding and let's just say every stupid comment from ignorant drivers about motorcyclists does piss me off. I'll lighten up when you stop being a post whore, so chances are neither will happen.
[/quote]

for the record, for every 20 croch rockets i see on the road, maybe 3 are following traffic laws and riding with traffic and not bobbing and weaving in and out, or accelerating like a string on a freakin comet is attatched to the front of the frame. i have no ill will towards you or your buddies, and in fact i know quite a few myself. but damn dude, to rear end a MOVING semi truck and get your head lodged into it, chances are you weret driving the posted speed limit. 
would have been a different outcome if say that was someones car i knew. thats where im unsympathetic. its not "sh*t happens". its making a public road your personal race track. so with that in mind, thats one less asshole we gotta worry about.

and as a side note isnt it a little hard to throw post whore out there when your creepin up on 14,000 posts? meh, whatever. i dont wanna fight.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> and as a side note isnt it a little hard to throw post whore out there when your creepin up on 14,000 posts? meh, whatever. i dont wanna fight.


Also don't forget to add in the 26 extra months I've been here, the MAB I was on for close to 2 years if not more, and then add in the fact I helped out in a lot of the forums here instead of just the lounge.

Swing and a miss.


----------

